

6,000 Years of History Visualized in a 23-Foot-Long Timeline from 1871 - diodorus
http://www.openculture.com/2015/05/6000-years-of-history-visualized-in-a-23-foot-long-timeline-of-world-history-chart.html

======
ryanjshaw
This is fascinating. Does anybody know if something more
recent/factual/extensive exists?

~~~
astrodust
Yeah, it'd be nice to see one that's actually based on fact instead of
mythology.

~~~
benbreen
"The Timetables of History: a Horizontal Linkage of Peoples and Events" by
Bernard Grun is the closest thing to what you're looking for. My dad had a
copy and I loved flipping through it when I was a kid. Professional historians
are unlikely to produce much else in this vein in the future though, because
it leads to so many distortions of the evidence (i.e. something as complex as
100 years of history in an entire continent is pretty much impossible to
summarize in one or two sentences). As for online timetables for students, I
was surprised not to find much, besides this:

[http://www.timemaps.com/history](http://www.timemaps.com/history)

~~~
walterbell
James Sparks 1931 histomap,
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_vault/2013/08/12/the_1931_his...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_vault/2013/08/12/the_1931_histomap_the_entire_history_of_the_world_distilled_into_a_single.html)

This history timelime poster was updated in 2014,
[http://www.amazon.com/Timeline-World-History-
Poster-24x36/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Timeline-World-History-
Poster-24x36/dp/B005NLLKWS/)

